# Best pickling cookbooks?



## zdawgnight

I have a pretty solid cookbook collection but one thing that eludes me is an advanced book on pickling. Does abyss have recommendations on an books that involve pickling at a high level? I.e. lacto fermentation and making aligars..... I have already preservation kitchen, smoke and pickles, preserving the Japanese way.


----------



## phatch

Nothing advanced comes to mind. But just to bump this thread up a bit, I'll  mention the books I've liked at more entry levels.

Helen Witty has written a few interesting books on home preserving, but usually with modern updates. She freezes many things that would have been shelf stored in prior centuries, usually the fat "preserved" items. But I can respect modern food safety sensibilities. 

These are out of print to my knowledge, but should be readily available in the used market. 

Fancy Pantry

Garden to Table Cookbook

The Good Stuff Cookbook (This is largely an updating of Fancy Pantry, but the overlap isn't as large as you'd expect, though still plenty of overlap)

I will also plug her Better than Store Bought Cookbook but it's not geared to preserving much at all.


----------



## chef joey

Hey chef! My opinon is getting "The Chef's bible" also known as Larousse Gastronomique. It is a chef's encyclopaedia that originates from france. It is very technical and costs around £45 on Amazon.co.uk ... I have the bokk and it is very good but can be confusing due to there not being cooking times and measurements of ingredients ect. But over all is a brillant book in my opinon!


----------



## zdawgnight

Thanks for the advice I already have larousse although can't say I thought to look for pickling in there. I will take a look into Helen witty.


----------



## butzy

Maybe check out the art of fermentation and wild fermentatiom by Katz?
I don't have the books but I have been eyeing them for some time.


----------



## chicagoterry

+++ 100 on The Art of Fermentation by Sandor Katz. I have friends who are really, really into fermentation who are obsessed with it.

However, that is specifically a fermentation book, rather than a pickling book. It is a master class in the art and processes of fermentation. He ferments all kinds of things: grains, vegetables, meat, fish, eggs, beans, dairy. He has an extensive website and is very much a proponent of fermented foods as health-giving. He has AIDS and credits fermented foods with keeping him healthy.

http://www.wildfermentation.com/

But, pickling is not necessarily fermentation.

For pickling, I like The Joy of Pickling by Linda Ziedrich (Harvard Common Press) and Asian Pickles by Karen Solomon (10 Speed Press.) Both have some fermentation information but also include lot of vinegar-based pickles.


----------



## pete

I have used Helen Witty's books for years and love them.  Not necessarily "advanced" but some great books with great recipes.


----------



## jimyra

Try going to your local extension service.  They usually have books and info on preserving foods.  They are cheap and sometimes useful.


----------



## pete

A lot of Extensions also post their pamphlets online and they contain a lot of great information although I do feel that sometimes they are overly cautious.


----------



## zdawgnight

I had actually looked at the katz's book because I'm doing a fair amount.of fermentation of recent so now that I ha e a recommendation I can justify checking it out thanks everyone


----------

